# Replacement Door Sweep



## touchton (Nov 14, 2007)

The door sweep on the door to the deck came apart today.  The door is made of metal and a side view of the sweep looks like this:







It's plastic and clips in along the width of the door.  The bottom is flat and seals well to the adjustable threshold.  I've looked at the local Ace, Lowe's, and Home Depot and can't find a match.  Where else should I look for a replacement?

Thanks.
Thad


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 14, 2007)

I hate when this happens, I just changed all mine last week.
Basically you need to know the make of the door.
Going to your local lumber yard may yield better results. 
See if there is a tag on the door usually at the hinge side, or on the hinges themselves sometimes there is a manufacturer.

Most of the time you wont find anything, but bringing a picture of the door can help at the local guys.

Plan b is to get a sweep which goes over the entire bottom which needs to be screwed on.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------

